# RV A-frame for sale in Classifieds



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

This may be a little cheeky, but I don't generally look at Classifieds as a rule of thumb, and didn't want any fellow RVer to miss the opportunity.

See >> here <<

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I've amended the title as it appeared as if I had duplicate posts.

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Dougie! I am surprised a policeman selling an illegal device, shame on you. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> Dougie! I am surprised a policeman selling an illegal device, shame on you. :lol:


I will not be drawn.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

There's never been a law against selling them Olley,
go on you know you want it :lol:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

8O 8O Wow what a bargain, I have just paid $3,000 + for that same item, mind you that included the fitting charge.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

MicknPat said:


> 8O 8O Wow what a bargain, I have just paid $3,000 + for that same item, mind you that included the fitting charge.


There must have been a hell of a fitting charge as their no where near that dear.

Must have seen your rig Mick :wink:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Sorry John, 

I should have been explicit.

The $3000 price included the Roadmaster Falcon 2 tow bar, Brakemaster (air) ALL steel cables & electrical connections,covers, locking accessories plus fitting. 

That price was also with the Presidents Club discount. 

The mechanic at Camping World also re-configured either dormant or modified the rear reflectors on the Jeep to give additional brake lights when being towed.


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

As I suspected DOUBLE STANDARDS :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: .
Sorry Dougie could not miss that one  
Gary


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*will not fit*

Hello,

Does not fit an Audi A2, otherwise a bargain to say the least.

Trev.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: will not fit*



teemyob said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does not fit an Audi A2, otherwise a bargain to say the least.
> 
> Trev.


I believe you will need to get a receptor for the Audi as this is the A frame itself for sale.

Plus a braking and lighting system.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: will not fit*

The A-frame itself is as advertised. Obviously with there being so many variations of vehicles, I can't say ('cos I don't know ) what you'll need for your vehicle. The Roadmasters site however has a full range of accessories and brackets.

The A-frame is extremely well-priced and is a bargain!

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

sersol said:


> As I suspected DOUBLE STANDARDS ... Sorry Dougie could not miss that one


You've lost me there completely, but so long as you're enjoying yourself. 

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Sold on eBay. Thanks to all who enquired (and who couldn't make their minds up  ).

Dougie.


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Dougie
Am I too late ????????
:lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

JP said:


> Dougie, Am I too late ???????? :lol:


He - or she - who hesitates, is lost. [-X

Dougie.


----------

